# Monitor frequenz feststellen



## fizban (28. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich such nach einer Tabelle oder Formel,
um Die Monitorfrequenz, wie sie bei Micrsoft angegeben wird
umzurechnen, in die Form in der man sie bei Unix/Linux eingibt.

etwa so:

"640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
"800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

also eine Tabelle, die mir die Horizontale und vertikale Frequenz zurückgibt.



MfG


----------



## chmee (1. April 2005)

Habe sowas mal schnell geproggt, Ist ein bissel hintenrum, und vielleicht benötigst Du
dafür irgendwelche VB. dlls. 
Probiers einfach mal aus..

http://www.phreekz.de/archive/MonChecke.exe

mfg chmee


----------



## fizban (1. April 2005)

tnx,

sieht ziemlich gut aus, nur hätt ichs gern auch andersrum,

also MS Frequenz rein -> hrizintal/vertikal raus.

hast du vielleicht grad die Formel da?


----------



## chmee (1. April 2005)

Horizontalfrequenz [kHz] = Bildfreq. * Y-Aufl. * 1,1 / 1000

Pixeltakt [MHz] = Horizontalfreq * X-Aufl. * 1,1 / 1000

mfg chmee


----------

